# My 2010 Yard Haunt!



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

So, finally posting pictures, only a few months late, but it turned out all the ones I took on my own camera came out terrible, so I had to get a batch from my friend.

This was my witch. Her eyes are LED lit, but it doesn't show up too well in daylight, sadly:









Here's about the only night-time shot that turned out. You might recognize Bones and Russel from my earlier posts (it's a crow on his shoulder):









Here's a good shot of the post with lantern I dubbed 'The Thingy', as well as my pumpkins. The lantern was lit with a cluster of yellow LEDs and the whole staircase was under a blue floodlight:









Here's a friend of my mother's who showed up with her to admire the display, it gives a better look at the scale of things:









Here's the other crow that doesn't show up in the other shots, as well as myself in my (somewhat lazy) costume getting plastic bags around all the electrical connections in case of rain:









Lessons learned this year: The longer your haunt runs the more kids you get (I lost count this year as opposed to a paltry 3 kids last year) and cornstalks and jute make everything scarier.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the face peeking out of the bag on the witch's table.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

We love pics, better late than never.

Looks like a great display. Well done.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx for sharing - love the lighting!!!!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

looks great the lighting at night looks good too


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great, very good job!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice atmosphere. It looks like you don't have the biggest front yard in the world to work with - but what you did fits it perfectly! Not too much, not too little.


----------

